# Marriott owner discount codes



## m61376 (Jan 11, 2013)

Was just looking at marriott.com and playing with reservations- I was surprised that there was availability for a Y85 code but not a Y83, since one is just the added Visa rate discount. Can those be made online or is that only available by phone?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Was just looking at marriott.com and playing with reservations- I was surprised that there was availability for a Y85 code but not a Y83, since one is just the added Visa rate discount. Can those be made online or is that only available by phone?



The rates are all capacity controlled and can all be booked online. I would expect Y83 to hit capacity before the Y85 since the discount is more. There are probably also fewer Y83 units available.


----------



## tmoscola (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you elaborate on what the Y83/Y85 and P33/34 codes are for? I was using the MOD code but these codes provide me with a greater discount. Although after reading the rate rules it appears to be for Destination club members only, which we are not. Would you take the chance for the extra discount or just stick with the MOD code? We are talking about a $300 difference in the room rates. Do they really check to see if you are a premier plus member?


----------



## m61376 (Jan 12, 2013)

tmoscola said:


> Can you elaborate on what the Y83/Y85 and P33/34 codes are for? I was using the MOD code but these codes provide me with a greater discount. Although after reading the rate rules it appears to be for Destination club members only, which we are not. Would you take the chance for the extra discount or just stick with the MOD code? We are talking about a $300 difference in the room rates. Do they really check to see if you are a premier plus member?



Supposedly yes; you'd risk the chance of being bumped up to rack rate at check-in.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 12, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The rates are all capacity controlled and can all be booked online. I would expect Y83 to hit capacity before the Y85 since the discount is more. There are probably also fewer Y83 units available.



That makes sense- I know they are capacity controlled, but I thought (perhaps mistakenly) that the Y85 and Y83 were the same Marriott discount inventory, just getting the additional 10% by paying with a Marriott Visa.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 12, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The rates are all capacity controlled and can all be booked online. I would expect Y83 to hit capacity before the Y85 since the discount is more. There are probably also fewer Y83 units available.



The rates and discounts are controlled by a revenue projection model.  There is really no such thing as "capacity" in the sense of unit availability (i.e. only a certain number of rooms at the discounted price).  There are exceptions for group reservations or other events that have a Food and Beverage element to the sales agreement. 

The discounts are either available or not available on any given moment based upon projected "RevPAR" targets for the property.  Why drive the discounts based upon the RevPAR?  Because property-level Compensation is directly tied to the RevPAR performance!

This is a dynamic model that can change frequently (e.g. hourly, daily, weekly) based upon internal and external influences.  The key influencers to the model include: market penetration/share, competition/demand, seasonality, and geography.  In general the model's main objective is to maximize RevPAR (based upon RevPAR Index) from a property point of view.

So in the end, from a consumer point of view the best strategy is to secure a reservation but keep checking until the very last moment for the best deal.

The concept of "Booking Early" to get the best deal is really a strategy devised and marketed by companies (Airline, Hotel, Car Rental, etc) to secure the revenue.  This is NOT the best strategy for the consumer to get the best deal.  The internet has played a key role in price transparency in many commodities including Hotel reservations and now it’s a whole new paradigm for the consumer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2013)

m61376 said:


> That makes sense- I know they are capacity controlled, but I thought (perhaps mistakenly) that the Y85 and Y83 were the same Marriott discount inventory, just getting the additional 10% by paying with a Marriott Visa.



The inventory for each does seem to be different. One other thing, the MOD rate actually works for both the regular 25% discount and the 35% with Visa rate. So only one code works for both, but there are times that only the 25% regular discount is available and the extra 10% rate is not.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 12, 2013)

What about the M35 , M45, M11, and M12 codes?  They are all stored in my computer and they have recently worked but I actually got a better rate with the AAA code.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 12, 2013)

And FYI...  There is a list of publicly usable Marriott reservation codes maintained at FlyerTalk.

The last edit on that post shows: Jul 23, 2012


----------



## tmoscola (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I am going to leave my reservation under the MOD code. I did get the extra 35% off for using the Marriott visa so I am happy about that. As many times as I have booked a special code through Marriott, I have only had one hotel verify.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 14, 2013)

tmoscola said:


> Thanks for the information. I am going to leave my reservation under the MOD code. I did get the extra 35% off for using the Marriott visa so I am happy about that. As many times as I have booked a special code through Marriott, I have only had one hotel verify.



In MR I am a PLT Premier and to MVCI I am PLT Plus.  When I check-in at a Hotel it pulls from my rewards record and when I check-in at a timeshare it pulls from my vacationclub profile only if I booked it from the vacationclub account.

So it pulls only from the source marketing channel that is used to make the reservation.  For example, If I were to book at a MVCI property from Marriott.com, then my MR Elite level would be displayed and they would never even know that I am an owner.  I have confirmed this on many printouts of my folio.

Now if someone lands a reservation at a MVCI property with only MR profile and a MOD booking code, they have no way of verifying ownership from that record.  They would have to ask for some sort of ID from the customer.

I can bet that 99% of MVCI owners can't prove this since they have not issued new ID cards in years.  I still have mine from when I joined.  Never recall getting any new ones either.  And how many MVCI folks that do have the old cards remember to take it with them on vacation?  I bet not many.

In the end, it’s only a booking code and like many have said in the past it depends on the property and check-in staff to be observant enough to notice the discrepancy.

I also rarely see anyone being challenged at Check-in to prove affiliations.  It's something difficult and time consuming to verify.  The front desk staff have been trained to expedite the check-in process.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> In MR I am a PLT Premier and to MVCI I am *PLT Plus*.  When I check-in at a Hotel it pulls from my rewards record and when I check-in at a timeshare it pulls from my vacationclub profile only if I booked it from the vacationclub account.



Actually I think you are probably Premier Plus with MVCI .


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, all these loyalty program marketing names make my head spin.


----------



## tmoscola (Jan 15, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> In MR I am a PLT Premier and to MVCI I am PLT Plus.  When I check-in at a Hotel it pulls from my rewards record and when I check-in at a timeshare it pulls from my vacationclub profile only if I booked it from the vacationclub account.
> 
> So it pulls only from the source marketing channel that is used to make the reservation.  For example, If I were to book at a MVCI property from Marriott.com, then my MR Elite level would be displayed and they would never even know that I am an owner.  I have confirmed this on many printouts of my folio.
> 
> ...



Interesting. According to this information, the timeshare villa I just booked for a few nights through Marriott.com would only be showing my platinum elite status so I should have no problem getting the additional discounts. Especially if the owners don't have any membership cards to prove eligibility. I thought they could just look it up in their internal system. I am sticking with honesty on this one however the extra discount would be nice.


----------



## radmoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Is MODD code only for booking t/s or does it also work at Marriott hotels?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 15, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Is MODD code only for booking t/s or does it also work at Marriott hotels?


See this recent thread....


----------

